# Visit to a local pet store



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I went to the pet store to buy some hamster bedding. And they sell live animals. They had bout 6 baby Netherland Dwarf rabbits in one glass cage, not specified sexes. The water was in a bowl and full of hay and woodshavings. Cage was very dirty, no toys and basically no space. They were cramped in like battery hens.
On top of that cage they had 2 hamster cages containing about 7 Syrian hamsters in each cage. There was woodshavings and a dump of bedding in the corner. The cage was dirty. No toys. 
On top of the hamster cages was bird cages. They contained budgies and zebra finches. The cages were tiny and dirty with no toys whatsoever and one cage even had no water. 

Not gonna bother reporting them to RSPCA cos they are useless. Poor animals


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor things, I would report them to the local council, they are the people who issue the licences, it cant hurt to let them know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes I think I will


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor animals!  I hope they find nicer homes at least. 
I have witnessed a lot of animals in horrible conditions. It's a horrible sight.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

i can't go into pet shops now for this!! I mean I used to be temptedd, now I just get angry!! So yeah contacting the council sounds the way to go.

On other news.....love your siggy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

niki87 said:


> i can't go into pet shops now for this!! I mean I used to be temptedd, now I just get angry!! So yeah contacting the council sounds the way to go.
> 
> On other news.....love your siggy!!!!


Haha thanks it was very easy to do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Haha thanks it was very easy to do


Sure...if you're very creative and very computer savvy


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Sure...if you're very creative and very computer savvy


 Anyone can do it seriously on PiZap
pizap.com


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh thats awful, the poor little things :frown:

i hope they go to good homes soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I try to buy most things online for this reason! or I overhear someone impulse buying a single rabbit


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

I now buy everything I can from stores that do not sell animals due to reasons like this, I cannot support this type of treatment to animals. 

Did you get them reported to the local council?


----------



## waginnwalkin (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats absolutely horrible, all animals deserve to be treated properly. :frown:


----------

